# Introducing Myself - New to the Forum



## DukePuke (Jul 4, 2021)

*STATS & BACKROUND INFO*
Height:* 5ft 7" / 170cm*
Weight: *165Lb / 75Kg* @ ~ *13% Bodyfat*
Medical Conditions: *Secondary Hypogonadism*
*Training/Dieting experience*: *5+ Years*
*Enhanced experience: 1 Year*
Knowledge Background/ Profession: *Sport Science Graduate* and works as a *PE Teacher* and *Personal trainer/ Nutrition advisor*.

*Who am I?*

I have joined this forum to discuss topics related to bodybuilding and gain more real-world knowledge and experience. I have also joined to increase my trusted PED`s sources and find better deals. I already have experience buying online and am also willing to share my knowledge with my fellow friends.

I`m located in the EU and am busy most of the time but spend my few free hours of time preparing meals, training and researching/reading.

My goal is to make it to 200Lb lean, my height has always been my insecurity and what motivated me to start training in the first place. I love how confident being big makes me feel, especially when on a generous dose of those lovely Androgens I once lacked.
I love the attention I get from ladies and male friends.

It`s worth to mention that I am still very health conscious and do frequent blood tests and other medical test (ultra sounds, MRI`s etc..) to ensure everything is in order.
My compound selection revolves around Testosterone, Primobolan, Masteron and Anavar. This is because I believe that these are enough to create an amazing physique while avoiding some of the more dangerous side effects of the other harsher compounds such as the 19 nors and the blood pressure wrecking Dbol, Sdrol and other shit. My typical lean bulk includes High test with high Primo and Aromasin to control the E2. My cut includes Moderate Test, Masteron and a little Var, this produces a great lean and hard physique. My TRT is 165mg Test E split in EOD dosing pined shallow IM with a 29g ½” Insulin syringe.

I do longer cycles than the typical 12 weeks because from experience I believe that building muscle takes a lot of time. My typical lean bulk cycle is 20-24 Weeks. I blast and cruise, and contrary to the time on = time off rule, I stay mostly on all the time but do frequent health tests and drop to a cruise dose to reset everything back into acceptable ranges.

From my experience the damage associated with AAS has been blown out of proportion by the public and media. If you deploy harm reduction practices I don`t see how AAS will significantly shorten your life span. This thinking might also have to do with my previous years of suffering through hypogonadism… which damages your body and mind far more than a 1000mg/WK Test cycle.

I have experience with a lot of different recreational drugs too. From psychedelics and Cannabis to harsh stimulants to MDMA to and the related synthetic variants. Bodybuilding has helped me transition from the more harmful substances into a healthier lifestyle. I`m not saying recreational drugs are bad, in fact I had some very enlightening trips that I`d feel bad if I died before experiencing that realm. But some psychological and physiological damage is inevitable…

*Hypogonadal vs AAS*

I also love how these compounds makes me feel. Having been Hypogonadal, I suffered through lethargy, depression, lack of libido and an overall sense of sadness for so many years. For me Test is the king and quite literally a life saver. I have been tempted to end my life so many times in the past, turning to recreational drugs a lot to cope with my demotivation and extreme lethargy. I`m so grateful I didn`t listen to the family doctor who told me that 220ng/dl Test with double the reference range Prolactin is normal! I ended up going to a good doctor who I followed his TRT protocol for a very short time before I couldn`t pay his bills any longer and turned to the UGL sources.

How each compound makes *me* feel:

*Testosterone:* For me Test is best. This is the staple of every cycle and produces the least negative impacts on my blood tests for the same amount of anabolism. Test makes me motivated, energetic and horny.

*Masteron:* This one is like the salt of steroids. A tiny dose will go a long way to harden up your physique, makes E2 management easier (I naturally aromatise like an overweight 12 year of girl) and makes you feel good overall. 

*Primo: *I really don`t feel the mental effects of this one. This is by far the surgical approach of building muscle. It is so tissue selective I sometimes have mistaken it`s lack of side effects for not working properly. Primo builds muscle without creating big disruptions in the body. As far as aesthetics, Primo makes me look fuller and rounder especially in the delts, it also produces more veins that if you`re lean enough can make people look at you like they`re looking at a porn star`s veiny di*k.

I hope this Introduction wasn`t too long and I get deleted… I hope everyone is doing well, Cu around fellow people


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 4, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jul 5, 2021)

welcome...


----------



## Drugsgear (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️




Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------

